# Another lego toybox



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Roundup85 and bigben both posted pics of their version of this and since I'm totally stealing the idea I thought I'd post mine as well. This is for my youngest boy's second birthday in early March. Made from Baltic birch plywood. both of the members who made a similar project included no-slam hinges, which I didn't think of till later and also added more of a decorative touch with the lids but so far this is coming along nicely. Will be painting blue tomorrow and adding final pics soon

Too cold to glue or paint in the shop so my workspace is an air hockey table in the basement


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome! I love seeing different iterations of this project getting built. Very cool, can't wait. To see it completed.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty cool! That's too clever!  Nicely done . By the way, what are the dimensions.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

This one is 24" wide x 16" thick x 18" tall. No new pics of the box yet because the blue enamel paint isn't very opaque. Even with a primer it's taking quite a few coats. Hopefully I'll have it complete within the week, but I did want to share my find from today at Home Depot. My little guy slams the ever living tar out of everything, so after noticing bigben's use of no-slam hinges I looked and found these pictured below. They catch the lid before it bangs and slowly eases it down. Very cool!


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally finished it. I think my little man will enjoy it. I ended up using 3" hinges to compensate for the extra stress from the no-slam catches


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Last pic, I promise. The box is for the little guy. Apparently if necessary I can lock them both inside


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good! This may need to be my next project. My little man has more toys than we know what to do with! Great work.


----------

